# Nano and low tech planted pics - post yours!



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

I have been looking at simple bio cubes and basic nano salt tanks wanting to dip a toe on that side of the hobby but until then, here I was thinking about my fresh nano planted and other low tech tanks. I keep two of those, a 36 gallon for my dad and a very simple 2.5g on the counter but I do enjoy it too. I know of a couple members that keep small counter top micro tanks, ill pester them to get pics up here too but for now here's the 2.5
View attachment 47241

View attachment 47249


And the 36 for pops
View attachment 47257


Since everyone here loves pics I hope lots of you join in with simple low tech low light smaller type tanks. Be it just to inspire or show off you aquascaping skills I'd still want to see 

Post em up!


----------

